# [Vista] Tuningtools, Bootoptimizer. Was ist TOP oder FLOP?



## Da_Chris (4. Juli 2008)

Beim Tuning scheiden sich offenbar die Geister.
Leider finde ich bei Google kein brauchbares Thema was mir sagt welche Tuningtips und Optimizer Tools brauchbar sind. 
Ich hatte mir jetzt einfach mal zwei Testversionen gezogen.
Einmal TuneUp Utilities 2008 und Tvista 2.0
Bei ersterem fand ich die Aufmachung besser hab aber Funktionen vermisst wie Bootanalyzer das ich beim zweiten fand.
Was taugt eurer Meinung nach könnt ihr bestimmte Programme empfehlen?
Habt ihr Links zu guten Artikeln zu dem Thema?


----------



## merzi86 (4. Juli 2008)

Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen, welche Tools was taugen.
Kann dir nur sagen, das es bei den meisten Tools nur wenig Leistungsgewinn gibt und dieser durch das laufen dieser Tools wieder verbraucht wird, so das man bei +-0 rauskommt.


----------



## Da_Chris (4. Juli 2008)

Naja ich bin auch für Tuning Tips bzw Tips wie ich meinen Laptop langfristig auf Leistungsstarken Niveau halte dankbar.
Hab beide Programme getestet und hab bis jetzt schon das Gefühl er startet schneller.


----------



## AndreG (4. Juli 2008)

Hi,

Ich rate von solchen Tools ab. Sie bringen kaum/keinen Leistungsschub und können dir auch  netterweise auch gleich dein System vernichten/verhunzen.

Die wichtigsten Sachen kann man eh alle schnell per Hand machen. Diese Tools sind alle nur Spielzeug weil sie nen GUI bieten. Einige nette Sachen gibts dort schon wir Ramdisk erstellen etc. aber ohne sie ist man besser dran.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Da_Chris (5. Juli 2008)

Ja und welche Tips und Tricks sind dann empfehlenswert?


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. Juli 2008)

Installier dir keinen Müll auf dem System.
Das ist der einzige wirkliche Tip den man geben kann.

Ansonsten benutze ich TuneUp, aber nicht um die Geschwindigkeit zu verbessern.
Eher um an einige Einstellungen ranzukommen die sonst sehr versteckt sind, oder mit dem tollen Disk Explorer der Zeigt wo wieviel Speicherplatz von was belegt wird.


----------



## chmee (5. Juli 2008)

Schließe mich Andreas an, geh sorgfältig mit Deinem System um, installier nicht alles, die Registry wird es Dir danken. Wenn das System frisch installiert ist, mach ein Image, damit Du beim nächsten Mal innerhalb von 10 Minuten wieder ein frisches lauffähiges System hast. Leider gehört das Neuaufsetzen zu den nötigen Übeln eines Windowssystems, bei mir passiert das grob 1x im Jahr.

mfg chmee


----------



## AndreG (5. Juli 2008)

Da_Chris hat gesagt.:


> Ja und welche Tips und Tricks sind dann empfehlenswert?



XP oder Vista?

Es gibt schon einiges was man tun kann um den Speed von Windows zu verbessern.
z.b. unnötige Dienste beenden, Autostarts verhindern, grafische Spielerein abstellen, Autoindex beenden etc.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Da_Chris (5. Juli 2008)

Dreht sich nur um Vista wie der Titel schon besagt. 
Nun ich hab jetzt wie gesagt mal beide Programme ausprobiert und habe doch Leistungsverbesserungen festgestellt.
Hab mittlerweile auch ICQ und Skype aus dem Autostart geworfen aber trotzdem könnte zum Beispiel der Bootvorgang schneller gehen. 
Was mich etwas stört ist das der Laptop gerade mal 2 Monate alt ist und schon langsamer wird.
Was haltet ihr denn von BootVis ist das brauchbar für Win Vista?
Zum Anlegen von Images: Welches Kostengünstige Programm ist empfehlenswert?
Und wie sieht es mit Spybot aus; Habe ihn unter XP fleissig genutzt. 
Bringt er unter Vista etwas oder reicht das Windows Defender gedöns aus?


----------



## AndreG (5. Juli 2008)

Hi,

Im Vista braucht immer länger zum booten als Xp das mal vorweg. Sprich Vista startet einfach nicht so "flott" wie XP egal was man macht.

Hier mal ne Liste unötiger Dienste:
http://www.netzwelt.de/news/75000_3-tutorial-schlankes-windows-vista-ohne.html

Ebenfalls kann man noch den Indexdienst für die Festplatten deaktivieren.
Systemsteuerung---System und Wartung----Indizierungsoptionen

Je weniger Grafischer Schnickschnack desto schneller das System.

Auslagerungsdatei auf nen schnell USB-Stick
Das waren jetzt nur die wichtigsten Sachen.


Tipps gibt hunderte dazu darfste aber  nutzten
http://www.chip.de/artikel/Vista-Tuning-Mehr-Speed-fuer-Windows-5_29783418.html

Mfg Andre


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. Juli 2008)

Auslagerungsdatei auf zweite Festplatte, oder zumindest auf eine eigene Partition.
USB Sticks sind zu langsam, und die wirklich schnellen zu teuer.

Mein Vista bootet ohne Tuning eigentlich wirklich flott..


----------



## Grimreaper (5. Juli 2008)

Zum Thema bootvis:


> Please note that Bootvis.exe is not a tool that will improve boot/resume performance for end users. Contrary to some published reports, Bootvis.exe cannot reduce or alter a system's boot or resume performance. The boot optimization routines invoked by Bootvis.exe are built into Windows XP. These routines run automatically at pre-determined times as part of the normal operation of the operating system.


Quelle: http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/system/sysperf/fastboot/default.mspx

Scheint eins der hartnaeckigsten Tunergeruechte zu sein.


----------



## Da_Chris (9. Juli 2008)

Ok ich danke euch schonmal.
Wenn sonst noch jemand gute Tips zur Wartung und Pflege einfällt wäre ich dankbar


----------

